# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  پشته چند گانه

## baboozadeh

سلام دوســـتان
کسی میتونه منو در مورد پشته چند گانه راهنمایی کنه؟!
چیه!؟ چه فرقی با ششته معمولی داره!؟ چه جوری پیاده سازی میشه!؟!؟

----------

